# Fishing Vest For Sale



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a vest I wore as a youth & is way to small to fit me now. It has 12 pockets & is in size small/medium. It is still in excellent condition! I am asking $12.00 for it. My contact info is.
Shane Hansen
435-881-4589
[email protected]


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

This has sold.


----------

